

Apple's iPad Air website consumes Quarter Gig of memory - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/64871334174/memory-hogging-websites-apples-ipad-webpage

======
aroch
Seems like a Chrome memory issue (which are becoming more and more prevalent).
Firefox is fine: [http://idzr.org/p00g](http://idzr.org/p00g)

In fact, it would appear your site uses more memory:
[http://idzr.org/4rpp](http://idzr.org/4rpp)

